

Python + Lisp = Thnake (live-CD Linux distribution with pre-configured dev env) - alrex021
http://jasonfruit.com/thnake/

======
zitterbewegung
Someone should put clojure on this.

~~~
morphir
someone should put tail recursion in clojure..

~~~
rikthevik
I find clojure's current approach to tail recursion to work very well. Maybe
I'm just not functional enough, but I'm not sure why function calls that don't
push a stack frame should be done the same way as a regular function call.
Doing a tail call explicitly is fine, and seems to work okay.

Why is the demand for tail calls so great?

~~~
hga
It has a certain elegance and conciseness and having different syntax for
recur and the mutual recursion trampoline is perhaps more than inelegant.

Every little thing you add to a language makes it that much more difficult to
remember and correctly use everything. The closer Clojure stays to Scheme in
the Scheme to Common Lisp continuum the better.

------
bmelton
I don't know jack diddly about the project, but good lord do I love the name.

------
zephyrfalcon
An interesting idea, but this seems more like something intended for the
author's personal use. Pretty much anybody else is going to want different
libraries, especially for Python, which has many GUI and web dev packages. So
you'll end up installing your own stuff anyway...

------
astine
I can see a number of uses for something lilke this, but I don't understand
why someone would put web-dev libraries on a live-cd. There are so many better
uses.

------
Estragon
I don't really understand the point. Seems like a set of reliable install
scripts for various distributions would have a much bigger impact.

~~~
hga
True, but that's a _lot_ of never ending work. If you control the horizontal
and vertical you can I imagine without too much work achieve this narrow "it
just works" goal.

One of my current projects is targeted at Xen; I can see myself taking the
same approach someday.

------
jtth
oh god how do i save

~~~
jcl
Puppy Linux (on which Thnake is based) recommends thumb drive, although it
sounds like mounted hard drives or network storage are also feasible:

[http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Overview%20and%20G...](http://puppylinux.org/main/index.php?file=Overview%20and%20Getting%20Started.htm)

